
ASCIImator: Online ASCII Animator - franze
http://www.asciimator.net/
======
asiekierka
Hello! I am actually the maintainer of the site, and an active user back in
its heyday. It is largely kept in maintenance mode, as the codebase is
reminiscent of the year 2006 (as was passed on to me from the creators - if
not for a rewrite to use JSON for ASCIImations, it would probably still run
fine on IE6...) and I do not have enough time to give it a proper cleanup.

The site is back up, and I'll try to ensure that for the near future - the VPS
it's on is fairly low-end.

Note: I am aware that the main page is by far the slowest part of the website.

~~~
mintplant
I'm sorry to say that it seems to be down again - getting 502 Gateway Timeout
from nginx.

~~~
asiekierka
Oh, I see - MySQL is taking so long to process the queries that php-fpm runs
out of free processes. Trying to "fix" it...

Update: I commented out most of the main page, but now at least the rest
works. Yay. Needs caching. I'll add some when I come back home in four hours,
nonetheless - this brave attempt at trying to resurrect the site's community
made the whole thing collapse unexpectedly.

~~~
adamowen
Worth signing up for CloudFlare's free plan, and setting a page rule to 'Cache
everything'. That should help you a lot!

~~~
milkey_mouse
Except that CloudFlare is kind of evil:
[http://www.crimeflare.com/](http://www.crimeflare.com/)

------
neolefty
Wow, I love the one showing all 20 standard amino acids:

[http://www.asciimator.net/asciimation/11130](http://www.asciimator.net/asciimation/11130)

------
Severian
Anyone old enough to remember TheDraw from BBS days?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw)

------
vog
Great project! This reminds me of the past where I created some ASCIImations,
too:

[http://asciimation.de/](http://asciimation.de/)

Also, never forget the great, classic Star Wars ASCIImation:

[http://www.asciimation.co.nz/](http://www.asciimation.co.nz/)

------
lyle_nel
Something related, vlc has a mode where one can play movies as ascii art. It
even works through a terminal.

------
beshrkayali
Sidenote: I wonder how many HNers actually checked the link before upvoting
and how many didn't...

------
sleepychu
HN hit this hard. Down for now.

